# DIY Liver Treats



## happybooker1 (Dec 6, 2011)

This is a good recipe I've been using for years that doesn't require boiling the liver first. (UGH!! Can't STAND the smell of liver). Also super-easy to do with a food processor. 

Basic recipe calls for 1# liver+ blood, 2 eggs, 1/3 c. oil (I use coconut oil) and enough flour to make a cake-like batter. 

You can tweak the recipe as you like. I like to grind 1c. raw oats up into a powder first and use less white flour. You can also add: shredded cheese, shredded carrots/zucchini, canned pumpkin, cornmeal instead of some of the flour, etc. You can add bonemeal or throw the eggshells in also. 

When you get the batter done (I mix everything in the food processor except the flour, pour into a large bowl, then stir in the flour until I have the right consistency), pour into a jelly-roll pan lined with parchament paper or foil. Thump it on the counter a few times to settle the batter. Bake @ 400 degrees until dry on top (10-25 min. is usually enough). Partially cool and cut into dime-size squares (pizza cutter works GREAT!). Cool completely & store in fridge or freezer. 

I have kept these in the fridge for almost a year (a bag got buried in the back) and the dogs still went crazy for it. Can keep it out for a day without spoiling. Can break off smaller bits with your fingernails. 

Just the best recipe I've found in my opinion.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Funny coincidence ... I just made up a batch last night, and nearly had a poodle with a burnt nose from trying to stick his head in the oven ... "are they done yet, are they done yet?!?!"

I use three eggs and a bit of garlic powder, but essentially the same recipe. I like the idea of using oats in place of some of the flour; will have to try that. I make it sometimes with arborio (risotto) rice, which makes a chewier treat.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am excited to try this. Thank you.


----------



## Arborgale (Dec 11, 2011)

Ok, I am very ignorant when it comes to organs. 

When you say "a pound of liver + blood..." Where do you get the blood and how much? Or do you just mean whatever is in the liver package?

I have never cooked liver before, although I have not so fond memories of my mom making us eat liver and onions. I am thinking of trying this. It sounds like it is very inexpensive to make. 

Thanks for you clarification.


----------



## happybooker1 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Yes the blood in the package*

This really is a quick recipe to make. My grocery store always has frozen beef liver in the freezer area. You might have to ask where it is.


----------



## sgeorge (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you for posting this! I've been wanting a super easy and no too icky recipe for liver treats and this sounds perfect.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I just bowl a tub of liver and then bake! Literally the only treats tiger will eat. Probably the healthiest, too!!


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

*slight variation- grain free*

Moist Liver Brownies- Rango Approved! (& notoriously fussy)

Great for dogs with allergies to wheat or corn

Prep Time: 15  
Cook Time: 15  
Temperature: 325F - 165C   


Purée:
1 Cup of liver (Pureed) *or 1 lb - recipe not fussy*
2 Eggs
1 Small garlic clove (or 1 Tbsp. powder)

Add: 
½ Cup flaxseed (ground if desired)

Optional:
1 Tbsp. Glucosamine 
1 Tbsp. Soy Lecithin- granulated or powdered 
1 Tbsp. Maple Syrup


Cooking Directions: 
Put all the ingredients, except flaxseed, in food processor (or blender on pulse so it doesn't wrap the blades) and puree for about 2 minutes. Slowly add the flaxseed. 

The mixture will be like cake batter. Spread evenly in an un-greased cookie sheet with sides, it should be about 1/4 inch thick. Bake for approximately 15-20 minutes or until moist but springy to the touch in a 350F (165C) degree oven. Cool and cut into tiny pieces. 

Tips: 

If your dog isn't used to liver, & in general, go easy on these or your buddy will have the trots. I just add these to other treats & let the liver scent everything. You can always substitute heart instead.

They freeze well, but probably won't last long enough for you to even bother! Refrigerate. The nutritional value in this recipe is perfect for dogs. Liver is high in iron and adds flavour. Flax seed meal supplies fiber; lignans- antioxidant and phyto-estrogen to fight abnormal cell growth; alpha-linolenic acid- a plant version of Omega 3 fatty acids. Garlic is a natural flea preventative, and the Lecithin eliminates tearstains. Glucosamine helps regenerate cartilage and bone (perfect for either an aging or young dog) and eggs promote a healthy and shiny coat.


----------

